# Pics request on a catch can install on a 24v VR6



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

I need pics or diagram on a catch can install on a 24V VR6 motor. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pics request on a catch can install on a 24v VR6 (dinodman)*

i'm totally watching this...


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Pics request on a catch can install on a 24v VR6 (RemiRokosa)*

should be basically the same as on all motors. the 12vs have a ton of them.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i have mine mounted but i have not got to running the lines yet. its just one hose from the valve cover to the can, then one from the can to the pcv on the intake


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Ive got a catch can on my 24v. Its not elaborate but it works. I will try and post pics tomorrow.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Not a VR6 but the hose diameter should be the same. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248273
I'm wondering how everyone attaches it to the intake as we have that preformed plastic pipe with a vacuum hose attached to it. Do you keep that hose and just run an extension off of it?
EDIT: It ends up hose diameter in not the same but it still gives you a general idea.


_Modified by apstguy at 8:12 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

PCV -> Hose -> Catchcan/vent
Plug the intake air hole.
Done.








Here's my 3-year-old walk through:
http://www.vf-unplugged.net/fo...chcan


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Meik's setup is pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... But what did you do with the heater element thingy? Is it just tucked away in the engine bay somewhere? I would imagine if it was left unplugged it would throw a code at some point.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I wouldn't be comfortable just venting it to atmosphere, the vacuum removes fumes and prolongs oil life. Besides, the CA smog nazis would get me








Meik, what did you do with the small vacuum tube that runs off the one you took off?


_Modified by apstguy at 12:58 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

The heater element thing actually DOESN'T throw a code if removed & unplugged.







So unless your state does very thorough visual inspections - you'll be fine. My setup looks very very different now - but back then all I did was cut the wiring clip off the loom, tape the ends shut, and re wrap it with some black electrical tape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looked clean.
The reason for venting it back then was because my heater thing broke - and oil was owning the MAF on the supercharger setup... (it vented right above the maf) Now we vent it because the vacuum created by the turbo is a bit much - and I don't want the inlet side of my turbo to be constantly hit by oil vapor.
You can see the new PCV vent route in this pic...








For that one we used AN hoses & fittings.







Overkill - but it looks nice.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Nice setup MeiK, I like it alot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_The heater element thing actually DOESN'T throw a code if removed & unplugged.







So unless your state does very thorough visual inspections - you'll be fine. My setup looks very very different now - but back then all I did was cut the wiring clip off the loom, tape the ends shut, and re wrap it with some black electrical tape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looked clean.
The reason for venting it back then was because my heater thing broke - and oil was owning the MAF on the supercharger setup... (it vented right above the maf) Now we vent it because the vacuum created by the turbo is a bit much - and I don't want the inlet side of my turbo to be constantly hit by oil vapor.
You can see the new PCV vent route in this pic...








For that one we used AN hoses & fittings.







Overkill - but it looks nice.









Not overkill at all i like it its actually the set-up i was just talking about over the week end to one of my buddies.I wanted to do the black an fitting set-up My R is n/a now anyhow sold the charger so i am not sure if it would be very beneficial now or not but it would look sweet in the engine bay for sure


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

So I take it almost no one that is naturally aspirated are running one and everyone that is running one is running an open vent. I am going to go to Harbor Freight and ghetto rig some air filters. The biggest one they have is 3/8" so I would run two in tandem.
Edit: I just did the calculations and it would take 4 3/8" tubes to equal a 3/4" tube so that one is out. If I can find two 1/2" filters they would be nearly the same coverage as a 3/4" tube.


_Modified by apstguy at 7:26 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i am NA. mine will be run back into the intake but i need the weather to clear up before i work on the car again. NA or FI, either way a catch can will trap oil vapors and keep them from going through the intake. and from the last time i took off my intake manifold, anything would help. it was pretty nasty after about 20k miles


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Area of tube (pi*r squared)
3/8”=0.1875 radius____.1104 square inches
1/2”=.25 radius_______.1963 square inches
3/4"=.375 radius______.4417 square inches
I had to edit it as I did diameter first not radius - Duh!







I have not done geometry for a while.








Yeah, I want to do this as I have to clean the intake often because of the oil goop that makes the throttle messy. I have a feeling I need to do this to my cousin's 1.8T Jetta from the breather tube I saw.


_Modified by apstguy at 7:47 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Man... had I known that stupid heater element wasn't gonna throw a code it would have saved me a whole day putting my charger on








... Mine is definitely ghetto rigged right now... but looks like i'll be pulling it out and throwing the catch can in


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (GLgod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLgod* »_Man... had I known that stupid heater element wasn't gonna throw a code it would have saved me a whole day putting my charger on








... Mine is definitely ghetto rigged right now... but looks like i'll be pulling it out and throwing the catch can in









The heater element does throw a code. It must be plugged into the socket, even if it just hangs there (like mine does







)
I have no idea why Miek's car didn't throw a code... I started my car with it unplugged and my CEL was on for sure.










_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 2:32 PM 3/3/2009_


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Same idea as meik's
















and a throwback to the vf set up








the can is in the upper passenger side of the engine bay right under the strut bar
*** If anyone wants a vf catch can i have a spare, pm me and I will basically give it away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ***


_Modified by 24valvedGTI at 3:22 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Also i cut the wires liek MEIK did, and I am definitely codeless


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Currently I have the stg 1 VF supercharger and how was your set up? If you have pics or any info on how you had it installed from the pcv back into the intake manifold? I am installing a fmic and needed to install a catchcan before the oil gets into the intercooler. Do you have one a catch can to give away? LMK ...DM


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (dinodman)*

what size AN fittings are used to do the set-up plus what did you weld into the valve cover also so you could use the AN fittings? Thanks


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

My oil heater thingy connector is still there just incase i go back to stock, but no faults. Its similar to mieks setup when he was VF.
























With the cover back on, kinda stealth.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

Catch-can?! about that... I just litterally grabbed mine and ripped it out 2 hours ago... MAFs don't like VF's reroute.
Anyway, I'm going to reuse the catch-can but wil plug the "can --> intake" hole and let it vent out the top.... oh, and no fancy chrome covers for me








PCV --> hose --> Catch-can w/ filter --> air


_Modified by 24v-VRooom6 at 11:23 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_The heater element does throw a code. It must be plugged into the socket, even if it just hangs there (like mine does







)
I have no idea why Miek's car didn't throw a code... I started my car with it unplugged and my CEL was on for sure.









I've done catch cans on 3 cars since I made that old buildup - none had a code...? You sure it wasn't from something else?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_what size AN fittings are used to do the set-up plus what did you weld into the valve cover also so you could use the AN fittings? Thanks

-8 if I remember right - but I could be wrong. It's been almost 2 years. The easiest way to attach it would be to tap the valve cover gasket with an AN thread as seen in the grey car above... We just tig'd a male end on the cover tho.










_Modified by MeiK at 7:47 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I've done catch cans on 3 cars since I made that old buildup - none had a code...? You sure it wasn't from something else?


Looks like I'll be doing some experimenting this weekend


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I've done catch cans on 3 cars since I made that old buildup - none had a code...? You sure it wasn't from something else?

It was something like "low voltage on crankcase heater".
Definitley that little bugger.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_what size AN fittings are used to do the set-up plus what did you weld into the valve cover also so you could use the AN fittings? Thanks

-10 line, and i used a -10 bulkhead fitting, and tapped the valve cover to recieve the fitting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
-10 line, and i used a -10 bulkhead fitting, and tapped the valve cover to recieve the fitting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for helping i am going to do black fittings with the braided lines just need to get a nice catch can first. and find a proper location i am back to n/a specs but with alot of mods


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_The heater element thing actually DOESN'T throw a code if removed & unplugged.










_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
It was something like "low voltage on crankcase heater".
Definitley that little bugger.









(2'nd time i've used that pic now lol)


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Don't forget the ring girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

How does the catch can with the filter to atmosphere not cause some form of a vaccum leak? I always thought we had to ditch the filter and seal the catch can with a line running to the turbo inlet pipe? Obviously referring to turbo set-ups...


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

becuase its just venting the crankcase. aslong as there is no port, or the port for the pcv on the turbo inlet or regular intake is capped then there would be no problem


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_How does the catch can with the filter to atmosphere not cause some form of a vaccum leak? I always thought we had to ditch the filter and seal the catch can with a line running to the turbo inlet pipe? Obviously referring to turbo set-ups...

It's separate... It's just crank case air - no vacuum. If it sees constant vacuum/pressure on it's own - you have a problem. (i.e. If your piston rings are fried - you'll see positive pressure out of your PCV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) Exposing the PCV to a light vacuum source is a good thing... However in many cases the cons outweigh the pros. (i.e. turbo getting hit with oil vapor) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(i.e. If your piston rings are fried - you'll see positive pressure out of your PCV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I need to hook my catch can up. My first startup was with the catch can on, but I hadn't decided on exactly where I wanted to put it/how I wanted to cut the lines/etc, so I put the stupid flexi hose POS back on for the maybe 15 miles of road the car has seen. Stupid bodywork








Glad this thread popped up, I think Im going to plug the hole in the intake pipe, and run a line from the manifold to the catch can, mounted somewhere tucked down on the firewall maybe. Gonna find a little filter for it. Will one of those breather filters from Advance Auto Parts or wherever fit on the bung that is normally used to connect the other hose?


----------

